
The NSA Says It Has to Spy on You to Find Out If It's Spying on You - runesoerensen
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-nsa-says-it-has-to-spy-on-you-to-find-out-if-its-spying-on-you
======
En_gr_Student
It sounds like "obamacare" because "we have to pass it to find out what is in
it".

